# The wall and rudees rail/bridge



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I went out today to catch monster spot and sheepshead. I ended up with one nice spot... Two croakers .... a lot of black seabass ... One 2 to 3 pound Sheepshead. 


I started out at the wall off of great neck and couldnt get a bite.... I have heard rumors of some nice flounder, spots, stripers and ok sheepshead... I didnt see any of this....

I went to rudees inlet of the rail and caught some croaker and the one spot.... I also managed to catch a Sheepshead... He hit sand flea... I went thru plenty of sand fleas trying to catch sheepshead and plenty of tackle... I missed two other nice sheepshead ... One broke me off next to the rocks and the other spit the hook off ... THe last one was pretty nice sized and he hit close to bridge.... 

I know people dont usually share this type of info but I thought it would be nice because I struggle to find spots to fish for them without a boat.... If know off any PM and let me know I just like to catch em....


Tight lines


----------



## Jckhama (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to report . I haven't in awhile but still go down to rudee in my kayak. Basically switched from flounder fishing the bridge to catch and release striper and drum fishing. Looks like I will have to get some fiddlers together and go hover around the rocks. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanx for the 411 I'm looking to catch my first sheepshead and was thinking about seagull pier but I will deff try my hand at the inlet now.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Where can you park at Rudee Inlet? Heard the construction has cut some of the parking.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sutphinda any advice on going after sheeps and we're can I park wen I go to rudee inlet thanx


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

sutphinda said:


> I went thru plenty of sand fleas


Did you gather the sandfleas yourself or were they store bought?

Thanks


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

U can park close to the inlet where there is meter parking and I brought the sand fleas


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks are there sand fleas out on the beach to be had ? Don't wanna pick up frozen if I can grab live ones


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

croaker83 said:


> Thanks are there sand fleas out on the beach to be had ? Don't wanna pick up frozen if I can grab live ones


Yes there are plenty to be had on the beach. Bring a lot if you plan on going to the rail. I went through a couple dozen today and didn't land a single fish. I'm guessing it was Black Sea bass and pigfish. Does anyone know if sand flea fish bites would work for sheepshead? Seemed like my fleas got picked apart as soon as they hit the water


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow that's krazy I was suppose to be down there early tomorrow morning lookn bad now .bummed out mite not make it out there at all good look to you hope you catch some


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

We're else can sheeps be caught off piers?


----------

